# In Need Of 175/75R14 white walls



## 89Caprice575 (Aug 20, 2012)

need some help getting Or Finding buffed out white walls just need one tire but could use all four new, 175/75r14 im located in Roswell, NM


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

89Caprice575 said:


> need some help getting Or Finding buffed out white walls just need one tire but could use all four new, 175/75r14 im located in Roswell, NM


Hit Mo' up ,Call 480 332 3270..........he always has 14" White Wall hankooks In Stock Plus all the 13" White Walls in stock...:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

the 75 series is no longer available, only 14" whitewall is 175/70r/14 by Hankook, personally I dont like how they look..


----------



## H-TOWNMEX (Aug 27, 2011)

Been looking for the same size tire sounds like we might have to go with coker 520's or the premium sportway's if they ever cross the border...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I haven't seen a 175 75 14 since 99 when I would get cooper or 'lariat' brand from fino's customs in Denver


----------



## 89Caprice575 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya I had already gave him a call he didn't have nothing in stock for me, the bad thing about is I just need 1 tire but I've been told that size has been discontinued so ima have no choice but to get new set of tires


----------



## 89Caprice575 (Aug 20, 2012)

H-TOWNMEX said:


> Been looking for the same size tire sounds like we might have to go with coker 520's or the premium sportway's if they ever cross the border...


Damn yeah true true and I just need 1 tire because it has a ball the other tires are in great condition how many tires you needing?


----------



## H-TOWNMEX (Aug 27, 2011)

I just need 1 tire bro can't find one anywhere


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I may have some in storage but cannot tell you if they're ok or not since they're not mounted on any rim, it's just the tire. They're mastercraft; when removed years back, they rolled fine. 
Can anything happen to them while storage? They're not exposed to the elements and they're laid flat on ground....


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

In addtion, I do recall having 2 goodyear arrivas. Whitewalls on these are a little wider than normal..


----------



## 89Caprice575 (Aug 20, 2012)

H-TOWNMEX said:


> I just need 1 tire bro can't find one anywhere


You have buffed out white wall or regular? Because if anything 
im thinkin of getting all new tires so ill sale u the 1 tire you need? I can 
Post pics or i can send you pics to your phone


----------



## H-TOWNMEX (Aug 27, 2011)

89Caprice575 said:


> You have buffed out white wall or regular? Because if anything
> im thinkin of getting all new tires so ill sale u the 1 tire you need? I can
> Post pics or i can send you pics to your phone


 What Brand you got? I have the hercules kind of want to keep all 4 tires the same if I go that route. Let me know bro Thanks for looking out tho


----------



## H-TOWNMEX (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's the Tire's I have they aren't the buffed out white walls they the skinny WW Haven't taken this baby out since my tire popped April 3rd It suck seeing her in the garage with a broken leg lol!


----------



## 89Caprice575 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dammnn that's clean man, but o ya I kno wat u mean I got cooper, & there buffed out but 
I got some 13" 75 spokes just need knockoffs hah


----------



## 89Caprice575 (Aug 20, 2012)

here's my ride with the 14' buffs white walls,


----------

